# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.8.7, Happy Birthday Day to Volcano,Details about Merapi Pack 1 & Vitools

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 2.8.7 Module update*   *COOLSAND add new flash**SPD 6610 add new flash**6530, 6531 add new flash**MTK Andriod add new flash *  *Important note:
Only Volcano Module exe will not able to run. You have to Extract/Copy   Volcano Module update files into Volcano YellowStone folder to able to   Work fine !!    To Download VolcanoBox YellowStone 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   To Download VolcanoBox Module 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   To Download OLD Updates
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *Help  Us to Add more things   in Volcano.... Simply Recommend VolcanoBox to  your all Friends... More   We Sale.... More New Things We ADD... So  Every thing is now in your   hand... If you want we add many more things  help us in SALE...*   *BlackBerry update* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *
**************************************************  ******   * Happy Birthday VolcanoBox !!  3 Unbeatable Years*  *10 Nov 2011 VolcanoBox* was Released in the very 1st time. Today it’s Nov again but 2014. Very successful 3 years of volcanobox. *We Appreciate & Thanks to all of you* who really push us hard to make something really amazing and Results in Front you. *3 Years Non Stop updates, Unbeatable 3 Years* which *makes Good Earn to VolcanoBox’s Users*. I just want to Wish All of you and Hope you guys will be with us same as from last 3 years.   *Congrats to VolcanoBox Team, Managers, Supporters, Hidden Supporters & Users…*   *
**************************************************  ****** *On this Occasion I want to Release Two Things,
 ...VolcanoBox Pack 1 & Volcano Iphone Tools…*    *VolcanoBox Pack1 aka Merapi Pack*  *VolcanoBox Pack1 aka Merapi Pack is One time Activation.* *It’s not an Annually Subscription* & it have really a lot. We set very minimal price of pack 1. *39USD for END Users ( 39 credits )* . Price may very reseller to reseller. But recommended price is 39 USD. *Users who want to buy ViTools will get Pack1 for Free* !! We will give updates to Non Pack1 Users too But All Hot & Exclusive updates will be on Pack1. *Pack1 will help us to make VolcanoBox more powerful in term of R&D*. At the moment Pack 1 have many New & Hot things…   *More info about credit cost and availability : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ( Distributors and resellers login to see your special prices )*   * Nokia_Mtk Phone.* *Nokia 130, Nokia 220, Nokia 225, Nokia 108
  Read Flash, Format, Users.*      *MTK Sim Management Solution.*  *Many  users face this problem. After write flash they get No Service &  there is no SIM MANAGEMENT ( Sim Application ) in phone menu and cause  of this they can’t repair imei. We solve it now ( more details will  release when we will release that update )*     *MTK Android Flasher.* *
  Volcanobox Pack1 have really powerfull MTK android Flasher. On based  on current market box’s software we compare on dozens of phones and  found VolcanoBox Pack1 Android MTK Flasher is much better then all of  them. MTK6571, MTK6572 will be supported & lot of other  improvements..*   *MTK 6261* *   MTK6261 Read, Write, Format, Imei Repair etc is supported on pack1.*     *Huawei Network Unlock.* *Many Hot models are coming for Huawei Network Unlocking. Just wait. We will release model list with their updates.*    *All MTK Android Network Unlock* *Currently under testing will release for Merapi 1 Activated users...*   *Gifts*   *We will give Total "10" FREE Activations !!*   *We* will Select Total 5 Lucky Users from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] who post success reports and we will give them FREE Activations !! ( 1 activation to 1 user )    *5*  1st Users who will buy Merapi Pack ( Pack 1 ) and post 100 Success  Posts. we will give them Total 5 Activation ( 1 activation for 1 user )  to their Desire VolcanoBox Serials.   *
**************************************************  ******   *BUY ONLINE @ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  Volcano’s Iphone Tools  Aka ViTools*   *ViTools  or Volcano’s Iphone Tools is very PowerFull Tools for Brute Force to  Iphone, Ipad, Mac Books, Android Phones etc. in Theory 0000 to 9999 ( 4  digits ) Password brute Force time is round 10 Hours. Vitools is for  recover Passcodes of Apple & Android Devices without Data Lost. How  it’s works ? Vitools will Brute Force 0000 to 9999. E.g. 0000, 0001,  0002, 0003, 0004~9996, 9997, 9998, 9999. Now it’s depend on your luck.  If customer set 0786 Code this mean Vitool will try 786 times it will  unlock fast but if customer set 9966 then vitool will try 9966 times and  it will take more than 9 hours. We have some very Unique features like*    *Very easy & User Friendly interface.*  *   you can Pause and Resume at any time you want.*  *    You can start brute forcing to any number. For example you get phone  with password customer said he set code with starting from 9 but next 3  number he forget so you can set start number from 9000 so like this you  will save time  and start from 9000 and end up 9999 only 100 try Vitool  have to do. *   ***0000 to 9999 only 10 hours* ( based on theory ) *We make Two kind of Vitools, Vitools for VolcanoBox users & Vitools for Non VolcanoBox users.*  *Vitools for VolcanoBox users will get Merapi Pack 1 For Free & Price is 99 USD
  Vitools for Non VolcanoBox users ( StandAlone Vitools ) will not get any kind of Packs & Price is 99 USD.*  ( IOS 8 is not supported for now but can’t say any thing about future )  [SIZE=7]        *Some details about Vitools 7 videos *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

